# Which Cage for 5 Boys and Why?



## LilShellHead (Jul 10, 2013)

Okay hi there, gots a questions.

So I have five male ratties, 3 are 5 months old, one is 3 months and the is either 2 months or a really small 3. As such I'm looking into getting a good cage for them to switch them over to ( right now they are in a no name cages and while its okay because they are still young a bigger cage is going to be a must ) preferably one where they will have plenty of space and I can deck it out with all sorts of awesome things.

I noticed that the Feisty Ferret Home ( http://www.amazon.com/Prevue-Hendry...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1373484918&sr=1-2 ) on amazon is a pretty good price for as big as it is, and has free shipping! Does any one have it? How is it working for you? I'm a little concerned about the bar spacing because Scout ( the baby of the group) is pretty small at the moment, I don't want him getting out. 

Other then that one and the CN are there any other cages withing the 100 - 200 dollar price range that would be a good setup for 5 boys?

( posted to a few different rattie forums. )


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

For 5 boys I'd really recommend a Martin's cage (www.martinscages.com). the Ruud would be your best bet, is much bigger than a single CN and about the same price.

I've never owned a Fiesty Ferret but I know the bar spacing can be an issue on Ferret cages so I'd be careful with that.

The Ruud is one of the best cages out there for rats--second only to the DCN, in my opinion. It's very big and sturdy, Martin's has EXCELLENT customer service, it's easy to clean and very customizable.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

My smallest rat which is 7-8 weeks can fit through the bars but one of my rats that is at lest one month and a half can't fit though the bars. There is a couple things I don't like about it 
it only opens on one side, Hanging things can be hard because there isn't a lot of bars going across but there is enough to hang things in different spots. the wheels sometimes fall out of the bottom you just have to stick them back up in the leg (they only do going over steps or picking it up), and the bottom floor lifts up but the top one doesn't. It is a good cage but those things are a couple things that drive me crazy sometimes. My rats seem to love to climb it and sit on the top of the cage. haha


----------



## LilShellHead (Jul 10, 2013)

Hmm, think I might post a few pictures of my boys, maybe you can give me a yay or a nay on ' can he get out?'. I personally would love a CN I've had one in the past but with in together with my old room-mate for it, so when I moved it stayed with her. But I love the look of those type of cages, would you say this one is as study?


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

picture would be helpful and I love the CN to but I didn't pay for this one so it was great for me haha and What do you mean by a study? l don't want to answer the way I think you mean and it not be the right answer haha


----------



## LilShellHead (Jul 10, 2013)

typo! I meant Sturdy.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

haha oh ok and yes I think it is sturdy but when my rats are running around the doors kinda move and make the lock thing on them jingle, I wouldn't recommend putting it on carpet because I think if it set into it and you tried to move it the legs might bend as long as you aren't rough with it and take good care of it I think it will be sturdy. The legs are thin pieces of metal shaped into squares. I didn't put mine together my mother did and she found it to be hard to put together.


----------



## LilShellHead (Jul 10, 2013)

I'll take a picture of the boys when I get home ( at work now ) . And it would be on tile ( my how house is tile ) so that wouldn't be a big worry I don't think. 

Due to only one door opening is it hard to clean?


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Both doors open but their on the same side it isn't hard to clean you just have to figure out how to move your arms and stuff to put things on the other side the floors are the only thing where one lifts up and one doesn't. Also don't forget to close the top door when your sitting in the floor I hit my head a couple times haha 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

I have a review on the Feisty Ferret Home on YouTube if you want to see it in detail. It is a lot different what they show on amazon but is still a decent cage. Just type in Prevue Hendryx Feisty Ferret Home in the search on YouTube, I would put a link but for some reason my phone doesn't let me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

What do you mean by a lot different? Do you mean a different cage? Or looks different? I'd look at your review on YouTube but I don't want to end up watching the wrong one haha and if your talking about it looking different it does look different it looks taller in the picture on amazon and not as long or wide. There is someone else her that has the same cage if I can remember their account name I will let you know. Also watch for rusting and peeling when I got mine it was rusted but I didn't choose to keep it or put it together my mother did.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

I also have the ff. 

I've done a lot of customizing with mine. And I've made it pretty easy to clean and move even on carpet. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_EwiGo0GSw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


I've made a few changes since then... that was right after I added the second ff to the top so it's a little sparse. I'll do another cage tour tomorrow to update it. 

To address some of the issues stated before..

Can't move on carpet/wheels falling off- I completely got rid of the wheels and storage beneath it. I put it directly on top of a piece of plywood and then set it on a furniture dolly which has larger wheels and more sturdy. I had to do this because I added another one on top so I didn't trust the legs to support the added 50-60lbs. I think though if I didn't have the addl one on top I'd still do this. I used to have to have my fiance help me move it because of the carpet issue now I can roll it around the house by myself no problem and its double the weight. Will cost approx 30 dollars to upgrade this and home depot will cut it for you. 

Hammocks and hanging of things- I hated trying to hang the hammocks at first because the shower curtain hooks would slip on the horizontal bars and make the hammock into a taco. So I anchored the shower curtain hooks to the sides of the cage with zip ties. When I swap the hammocks out I just thread a shower curtain hook through the hammock and then attach it to the hooks that are in the cage. I've actually stopped using hammocks altogether recently use baskets with scrap fleece. 

Cleaning and replacing the fleece and covering the bars on the bottom- I use coroplast! The measurement will be 19in by 29in you can get the coroplast at the home depot by the windows... if you ask an employee they won't know what you're talking about so make sure to remember that. Youll need two sheets and they cost 10-15 each you'll have some scraps left over (im going to make a little plastic hidey out of mine). Cut the coroplast to size and then cut out the hole for the middle level. Score the coroplast right down the middle for both levels. Once that is done you'll be able to fold the coroplast into a backwards L to take it in and out of the cage easily. I clip my fleece on and then slip it back in the cage and lay it flat. Easy peasy. For the level I take it out and clip the fleece to the sides of the level (not shown in the video just figured this out a week ago) and pop it back in. it was a pain in the behind to reach that far back corner to clip the fleece to the bars.

I only use the level on the bottom half because of the ramp. It gives me more room to decorate on the top and more for them to climb.  

If you have any questions feel free to ask!

The second cage I bought was used and it's a few years old and in pretty good shape. Def has some rusting but nothing terrible. My other one is 6 months old and it has no rusting or chipping mitsy and I spoke about it previously and I think its a hit and miss as far as the chipping goes. If you notice chipping contact prevue and see what they can do. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

I really, really love my DFN, my girls are unable to escape once they reach about 5-6 months of age - so it should be ok for boys.

I really like how I can fit my finger into the cage a bit for scritches and treats any time I want. And there is plenty of room to hang lots of things and rearrange it to keep them entertained.

Best of luck choosing their new home!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Martin's are great and I highly recommend them!


----------



## LilShellHead (Jul 10, 2013)

This is my smallest boy; Scout. Sorry a little blurry but he's fast and shy. He's currently in a petco rat manor, so you can see his head size in comparison to the bar sizing cage. Is he too small for a FF? 

Okay now to read what you all said about the cage. Wanted to post that before I forgot. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Omg just wanted to say that Scout is so adorable

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LilShellHead (Jul 10, 2013)

Thank you! I plan to post pictures of my little mischief once I can get some good ones. Mainly because Blackjack, my biggest boy, is such a camera hog. Most of the pictures that I took while trying to get Scout are of random parts of Blackjack instead. Big guy loves the camera phone. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LilShellHead (Jul 10, 2013)

Thank you for all information about the cage! The coroplast is a great idea if I end up going with that cage thats the way ill be going for the fleece.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Here is the link for my review on The Feisty Ferret Home on YouTube encase you can't find it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xscBtwq91Rs


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

I go over the differences in the review but the biggest difference was the shelves. They changed them three times, it started with metal shelves (which they should have kept) then they went to the cheap plastic ones with a hole in it and the ramp leading to the hole so they could go through, then they switched to the plastic shelves with no hole and that is what I received. Another disappointment was the lack of both doors opening, but this was my error as they do mention it in the description on amazon. Yes my cage was not rusted but the packaging had rust dust all over it,in the box and in each of the plastic bags. The box was also very damaged on arrival but other than a few bent bars the cage had no damage. I also had a wheel missing but them company quickly sent me a new one. 



Mitsy said:


> What do you mean by a lot different? Do you mean a different cage? Or looks different? I'd look at your review on YouTube but I don't want to end up watching the wrong one haha and if your talking about it looking different it does look different it looks taller in the picture on amazon and not as long or wide. There is someone else her that has the same cage if I can remember their account name I will let you know. Also watch for rusting and peeling when I got mine it was rusted but I didn't choose to keep it or put it together my mother did.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

He is so cute! I think he would be able to get through the bars on the FFH but in a few months he should be big enough. How old is he? My baby boy will be 8 weeks on the 15th and I put him in my FFH but he is a big boy much bigger than your little guy. 


LilShellHead said:


> This is my smallest boy; Scout. Sorry a little blurry but he's fast and shy. He's currently in a petco rat manor, so you can see his head size in comparison to the bar sizing cage. Is he too small for a FF?
> 
> Okay now to read what you all said about the cage. Wanted to post that before I forgot.
> 
> ...


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

One more thing, if you are going to get it from amazon I highly recommend placing the cage in your amazon cart and watching it for a while before you buy it. I watched the cage for months before I was able to buy it and the price changed so much every week! I saw it go from $140 to $185 to $90 (yes I said $90!) in a week. I could have kicked myself for not getting it when it was $90. Also Amazon Prime is AMAZING if you have it. I got my cage the next day! But then I live very close to an amazon warehouse so it might take the 2 days if you don't,but still 2 days is awesome shipping for a 100 lbs cage. Prime is definitely worth it.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

poodlecrazy1 said:


> I go over the differences in the review but the biggest difference was the shelves. They changed them three times, it started with metal shelves (which they should have kept) then they went to the cheap plastic ones with a hole in it and the ramp leading to the hole so they could go through, then they switched to the plastic shelves with no hole and that is what I received. Another disappointment was the lack of both doors opening, but this was my error as they do mention it in the description on amazon. Yes my cage was not rusted but the packaging had rust dust all over it,in the box and in each of the plastic bags. The box was also very damaged on arrival but other than a few bent bars the cage had no damage. I also had a wheel missing but them company quickly sent me a new one.


It sounds like to me you got a different cage all together or one that was already opened because the shelfs should have been plastic with no holes also both doors open and mine didn't come with a wheel just a yellow and green hammock.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

poodlecrazy1 said:


> I go over the differences in the review but the biggest difference was the shelves. They changed them three times, it started with metal shelves (which they should have kept) then they went to the cheap plastic ones with a hole in it and the ramp leading to the hole so they could go through, then they switched to the plastic shelves with no hole and that is what I received. Another disappointment was the lack of both doors opening, but this was my error as they do mention it in the description on amazon. Yes my cage was not rusted but the packaging had rust dust all over it,in the box and in each of the plastic bags. The box was also very damaged on arrival but other than a few bent bars the cage had no damage. I also had a wheel missing but them company quickly sent me a new one.


Oops I think you ment an actual wheel on the bottom hahah sorry and I still think you got a pre-opened cage the shelfs shouldn't have been metal


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

LilShellHead said:


> This is my smallest boy; Scout. Sorry a little blurry but he's fast and shy. He's currently in a petco rat manor, so you can see his head size in comparison to the bar sizing cage. Is he too small for a FF?
> 
> Okay now to read what you all said about the cage. Wanted to post that before I forgot.
> 
> ...


He looks like his head can fit through the bars if you wait another month or two I don't think he will fit through if I can find a picture of how big my dumbo was when I put her in the cage I will put it her for you to see. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Mitsy said:


> It sounds like to me you got a different cage all together or one that was already opened because the shelfs should have been plastic with no holes also both doors open and mine didn't come with a wheel just a yellow and green hammock.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wow I'm thinking all the FFH's they send out are a bit different. I didn't mean that I got metal shelves, I meant that they made it with metal shelves before. I talked with the company and they told me this. I think if they kept the shelves metal and if both of my doors opened like yours I would like the cage a lot more. Oh and ya I meant the castor wheels that are on the bottom and make it so you can roll it around. I also got the hammock but I don't care to much for it. My boys also prefer the fleece ones I make them much more. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

poodlecrazy1 said:


> Wow I'm thinking all the FFH's they send out are a bit different. I didn't mean that I got metal shelves, I meant that they made it with metal shelves before. I talked with the company and they told me this. I think if they kept the shelves metal and if both of my doors opened like yours I would like the cage a lot more. Oh and ya I meant the castor wheels that are on the bottom and make it so you can roll it around. I also got the hammock but I don't care to much for it. My boys also prefer the fleece ones I make them much more.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


One of your doors don't open? umm when my mother put mine together she had to switch the bottom door with the top for some reason the bottom part where the door is wasn't working right when she put it the first way. Oh and I should add mine didn't come with instructions and my rats don't care for the hammock much either unless I put fleece in it for them to lay in.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

View attachment 57057

this is the top part of my cage 

View attachment 57065








and these two pics are the bottom part


----------



## LilShellHead (Jul 10, 2013)

So I've got my fingers crossed, there is a double unit ferret nation on craigslist at the moment, so I might be picking that up instead. Also noticed Amazon's pricing for the FF keeps bouncing around almost every day, it was 140 two days ago, 110 yesterday and now 134.


----------



## HeatherElle (Aug 16, 2012)

I had a Feisty Ferret but sold it when I got a double ferret nation. I like the ferret nation better and would get that if you could. I had 3 boys in my feisty ferret and think one more would have fit, but I wouldn't personally do more than 4 males in it. It is a nice cage but the ferret nation is bigger and MUCH easier to clean! I didn't realize how big of a difference it would make to be able to open both doors for cleaning and arranging liners, etc. until I got this cage.


----------

